# problem with my brakes



## bloodredzx (Mar 10, 2011)

my brake light keep coming on and my brake fliud keep runing out 
fill it up with fliud when i first got it was like about two months ago and it was empty when i look. i also check for leaks there was that i could see, is this normal?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's not normal for you to keep losing brake fluid! You have to have a leak somewhere.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

If you don't see anything leaking, remove the brake drums. The wheel cylinders are probably to blame.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

i r teh noobz said:


> If you don't see anything leaking, remove the brake drums. The wheel cylinders are probably to blame.


You've never owned or worked on a Z31 before, have you?

There are no drum brakes on them.


----------



## bloodredzx (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks for your replies, still can't find the leak if that the problem


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Check the firewall.


----------

